# First firepit cookout of the season!



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

OK, the wind screwed us last night but that's OK 'cause I'm off til Monday, and I got a bottle of Captain Morgan and 2 two liter bottles of rootbeer, a big pack of cheddar brats, some burgers and hot dogs.......we're gonna enjoy the evening around our firepit!


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 5, 2012)

Real nice.  I'd like a rotissiere on that pit.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

It is in the shape of a 'keyhole', I use the smaller square end of the pit for cooking.  I'll take pics later of the goodies on the grille.  I may have to do a rotisserie this summer.........


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 5, 2012)

I always wanted to try bannock from my scouting days.  It was wrapped around a de-barked stick at the edges of the coals.  I knew a kid from scouts that did open pit cooking and he had roasted chicken on wooden stakes near the edge and turned them every so often.  I'm hungry now.  Thanks.


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Apr 5, 2012)

yuuuuup...thats the plan for this w/e, hillbilly camping in the backyard (in the camper) kids cant wait to pop it up..
cook some chili, some cheese brats, ohh yeah!! Thanks Scotty, now i'm hungry too..
Nice fire pit by the way, I like that design
chuck


----------



## chuckie5fingers (Apr 5, 2012)

+1 on the bannock fishing pol, I've always wanted to try that too..
I know its big with the survivalists.


----------



## Defiant (Apr 5, 2012)

Scotty, you have the ingredients for a good time


----------



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

Put my homemade stainless steel grill on the fire, added some small applewood splits (I have a cord of applewood just for cooking).




Get her smoking real good and grill up the goodies AND.......




End up with every kid out our lane over for supper!


----------



## thewoodlands (Apr 5, 2012)

Looks good SO, reminds me of the days at camp on Wilson Hill when we were kids.

zap


----------



## fishingpol (Apr 5, 2012)

Last picture says it all.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2012)

Apple is the best cooking wood.  I made some steaks the other day on the fire pit that were great.

Last pic looks like my house every night, except all the kids belong to me LOL...

I am going to borrow your key shape design....except i may make the skinny part a little lower than the fat part for good searing heat.  Thanks for posting.


----------



## PapaDave (Apr 5, 2012)

What a great idea on the design. I may have some firepit renovatin' to do this summer.


----------



## ScotO (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments, guys.....three of those kids are mine, the others are neighbors ( who are all pretty much like family out our lane).  That sunken-in design works great for cooking, we use it on a weekly basis....I don't use a propane grill at all anymore!


----------



## Eatonpcat (Apr 6, 2012)

Very Nice...That reminds me that it's time for lunch!


----------



## firefighterjake (Apr 9, 2012)

Very nice . . . I like the sunken look and keyhole design. My fire pit is above ground . . . not sure if I could dig it down due to the ledge on my property, but I may alter it with a key hole design as I have Camp Jakeawana in the Summer -- on Memorial Day and the weekend of The Commonground Fair some friends come down, pitch tents in my side yard and the "camp" is open. Last year they even had Camp Jakeawana T-shirts made up.


----------



## bfunk13 (Apr 10, 2012)

Can't beat a good cookout


----------



## iskiatomic (Apr 14, 2012)

I like it! Just might have to alter my pit.


KC

Poor Doug


----------



## ScotO (Apr 14, 2012)

iskiatomic said:


> I like it! Just might have to alter my pit.
> 
> 
> KC
> ...


It works awesome. It's sunken in the ground 1' deep, and the square offset end is perfect for grilling over some oak, hickory, and apple slivers! If I get a chance here in the next couple days I will post the construction pictures of it. Easy to make if you have access to some good stones. Had around one whole Saturday involved in it, and we use it at least once every week in the spring, summer and fall.


----------



## DianeB (May 4, 2012)

I like the design and have some stones that would work well with this what are the dimensions beyond the 1' depth.   May try this soon


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2012)

DianeB said:


> I like the design and have some stones that would work well with this what are the dimensions beyond the 1' depth. May try this soon


 Diane if I think of it, I will measure the whole thing and PM you the dimensions tomorrow sometime.


----------



## DianeB (May 4, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Diane if I think of it, I will measure the whole thing and PM you the dimensions tomorrow sometime.


 _thanks!_


----------



## ScotO (May 4, 2012)

DianeB said:


> _thanks!_


 you're welcome!


----------



## bogydave (May 4, 2012)

Nice fire & nice cook-out pit !
Now I'm hungry, good looking food too


----------

